# NFPA (National Fire Prevention Association Standard



## ashraf_elkholy (31 يوليو 2010)

اخوانى الأحباء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اردت بفتح هذا الموضوع ان نحاول بقدر الإمكان تجميع كل فقرات الـ nfpa حتى تكون مرجع مهم لكل من يحتاج اى معلومات عن الاستاندرد الخاص بالـ nfpa
لذلك ارجو من جميع الإخوه الأعضاء ان يشاركوا بإضافة اى جزء او فقره يملكونها من هذا الاستاندارد
وسوف ابدأ باضافة ما املك هنا


----------



## ashraf_elkholy (1 أغسطس 2010)

عفوا اخوانى حاولت وضع اتاتشمنت ولكن لم استطع لأن مشاركاتى اقل من 100 مشاركه ، كنت اتمنى وضع الـ nfpa وكذلك قد خططت لوضع الـ api وغيره من الاستانداردز الهامه ، لكن لم استطع عموما اتمنى لكم النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## علي حسين أحمد يوسف (2 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## sayed00 (2 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا مهندس اشرف

مشكور على المبادرة الممتازة و التى سوف تكون مرجع لمن يريد الرجوع للمواصفات

مهندس غسان شوف حل لموضوع المرفقات للمهندس اشرف فهو من الاخوة المميزين و الخبرة الطويلة فى المجال

تحياتى


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (2 أغسطس 2010)

لاخوه الاعزاء في المرفق ستجدون الكتيب الخاص بتصميم وتنفيذ انظمة الاطفاء باستخدام غلز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون nfpa 12


----------



## petrolman (17 سبتمبر 2010)

فكره ممتازه
مشكور اخي


----------



## ehab.alkoly (12 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة في الحصول علي كود nfpa الذي يخص حلقات التبريد علي سقف وجدار الصهاريج البترولية ذات السقف الثابت و العائم


----------



## طارق المغيربي (24 أكتوبر 2013)

Thank you for this file


----------

